

Mixtent: Where do you stand in your industry? - henryalee
http://www.mixtent.com/

======
jongs
Hi, I am one of the co-founders of Mixtent. Would love to get your two cents
on what we launch today

------
henryalee
They have over 600k people ranked already.

